# 1911 tech question



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a Colt Defender series 90 which is the same size as an officers model, shoots great, but ejects the shells right into my face. What correction is available to correct this? None of my other 1911's seem to do this, but are full size. I had a Springfield ultra carry, it did not do this either. I hope there may be an easy fix for this very disterbing problem as it really causes bad flinch when you expect an empty case in the eye.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Call Colt and send it back, they'll fix it.

I had the same problem with my Defender, apparently it's actually pretty common with this gun. I've read some people were able to fix it themselves by filing the extractor a little, I tried it but it didn't work for me.

I called Colt and they issued me a return order, I dropped it off at Fed Ex and got it back about 3 weeks later. It's shoots great now.

Only problem I had was with the woman working customer service. She tried to tell me *I HAD TO PAY* to send my brand new $800 gun with a know factory defect back. I begged to differ and after a little back and forth I was issued a return order.

It's kind of BS the problem exist in the first place, but it does. I love the gun now that its fixed.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Personally I would just order a Wilson Combat or Ed Brown extractor to replace the factory piece and get a better part to boot.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Personally I would just order a Wilson Combat or Ed Brown extractor to replace the factory piece and get a better part to boot.


The extractor being the problem is just what I've read on other forums. I can't say for sure it is the entire problem.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

TraderDan said:


> I have a Colt Defender series 90 which is the same size as an officers model, shoots great, but ejects the shells right into my face. What correction is available to correct this? None of my other 1911's seem to do this, but are full size. I had a Springfield ultra carry, it did not do this either. I hope there may be an easy fix for this very disterbing problem as it really causes bad flinch when you expect an empty case in the eye.


Had a Kimber do the same thing. Called Kimber about it, and they advised trying a different load. Afterwhich, no more face slaps.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> The extractor being the problem is just what I've read on other forums. I can't say for sure it is the entire problem.


The extractor is always the weak link on a 1911. You can bend it back to the right tension, but it will go bad again eventually. Just buy a new one and fit it right.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

The ejector can be filed and/or bent to try to direct the cases out instead of up. 



http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=258556


http://www.1911forum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318987


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks gents, Ive run across this in differnt brand an cal, Thought that the ejector was the problem, But didnt know for shur so wouldnt give advice accept, Go see a gunsmith, Thanks good info to have, ole Carver


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Colt*

It could be the spring or extractor. I would try a different spring.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would check your grip before throwing parts at it. If you allow the pistol to twist to the left the spent cases will hit you in the head.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*do the twist*



bfisher1970 said:


> I would check your grip before throwing parts at it. If you allow the pistol to twist to the left the spent cases will hit you in the head.


I have never shot a 1911 that twisted??? left or right? were you playin Chubby Checker on the radio?:yes:


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I had this problem with a para ord P13, replaced ejector with a factory part, no shells in the face anymore


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ejector is what I keep hearing, I had a bit of tweeking done to it, will check it out this week , hopefull for good results. Thanks Everyone.


----------

